
Hundreds evacuated as World War II live bomb uncovered in London - aritraghosh007
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/uk/Hundreds-evacuated-as-World-War-II-live-bomb-uncovered-near-national-stadium-in-London/articleshow/47389814.cms
======
CapitalistCartr
This is an unfortunately all too common occurrence in Europe. Several times
per year.

